# الي مسلمي مصر الاشرار



## esambraveheart (13 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## besm alslib (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*موضوع بنظري مميز فعلا

لانه هيتيح الي الفرصه اني احكي شوي 

فبرغم غضبي من المسلمين عموما وخصوصا لمواقفهم السلبيه المستمره في حق اخوتي الاقباط في مصر اللي بتزيدني باستمرار غصب وحنق عليهم

الا اني بنفس الوقت ما بقدر انكر ان في سوريا نسبة كبيره جدا فعلا معتدله 

وتسود بينها المحبه وعمري بسوريا ما شفت ولا سمعت عن مشاكل بيننا كمسيحيين وكاسلام

على العكس تماما بتذكر منيح بجمعة العظيمه كانت نسبة المسلمين ان لم تزيد على المسيحيين في الكنائس فهي على الاقل كانت تساويها 

وكان اول الناس اللي تيجي تعايد اهلي هما بيت جيرانا المسلمين

اقرب واعز صديقه لماما كانت مسلمه وبعمرنا اساسا ما قلنا وقتها مسلم او مسيحي 

طبعا حاليا ما بعرف اذا الوضع اتغير لاني لاحظت بزيارتي الاخيره ان نسبة المحجبات كترت بشكل ملاحظ لكن بنفس الوقت لهلا ما سمعت عن مشاكل بين مسيحيين ومسلمين

طبعا سوى مشاكل فرديه بتصير بسبب خلافات بين اطراف معينه بعيده كل البعد عن الدين

ما راح اقول ان شعبنا السوري هو شعب مثالي لا بس بتصور ان خباثة شيوخ المسلمين ما لحقت توصل لبلدي الحبيب ولهيك هي لا زالت محميه من شرور سمومهم فالله يستر وما توصل ابدا لعنا 

وتضل سوريا بلد المحبه والاخاء 


طبعا طولت بردي بس كان يهمني ومن زمان اوضح اني ما بكره المسلمين عموما 

لكني حانقه وبشده على كل من شارك في اذى اي مسيحي عموما ومسيحيين مصر تحديدا

وبتمنى ان حنقي على البعض منهم ما يتحول في يوم لحنق على كل المسلمين


شكرا اخي عصام على الموضوع واللفته الطيبه منك 
*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*ربناااااااااا يستر على ولاده​​*


----------



## The Antiochian (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*هؤلاء هم المؤيدون السوريون .*
*على فكرة على إيدها الربطة الخضراء الخاصة بالطائفة العلوية أيضاً ، (طبعاً هي سنية لأن العلويين والاسماعيليين لا يؤمنون بالحجاب) .*
*هذه المسلمة الرائعة تتجسد فيها كل النسبة المؤيدة من طائفتها .*

*تخيل روعة المسلم الذي يقف مؤيداً لرئيس من طائفة أخرى وهي أقلية ، وبالتالي هذا الشخص لا تعنيه الطائفية أبداً ، وكل همه حياة كريمة ووطن آمن .*

*هناك الكثير من السوريين المتحررين ، البلد بشكل عام علماني ، والمذهب السلفي غير موجود إلا ما ندر من الإرهابيين ، والإخونجية فضحوا أنفسهم في جرائم الثمانينيات من تفجيرات وقوائم اغتيال والقانون يعدمهم ، ولذلك معظم مسلمي سوريا نفروا جداً من الإخوان .*

*هذه جملة من العوامل التي تفسر الفرق بين سوريا ومصر .*


----------



## عبير الورد (13 أكتوبر 2011)

منظر رائع جدا
لو كانت سنية اعتقد السبب في تسامحها هذا لأنها عاشت مع طوائف واديان مختلفة فتأثرت منهم!!


----------



## Critic (13 أكتوبر 2011)

كقبطى اعلن بكل وضوح : مسلمى مصر هو الاكثر تعصبا وتخلفا على الاطلاق ...الا انهم ينفردون بأدعاء السماحة وهم مملؤون حقدا وكرها


----------



## ملحد حر (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*حرام عليكم والله تقولون أن المسلمين أشرار *

*والله ما في أطيب وأرحم من المسلمين *

*فالإسلام دين رحمة ومحبة وتسامح لكن نحن كنا نفهمه خطأ !*

*أنا الحمد لله عدت لرشدي ورجت لديني وأصبحت مسلم مرة أخرى ولله الحمد *


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أكتوبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> كقبطى اعلن بكل وضوح : مسلمى مصر هو الاكثر تعصبا وتخلفا على الاطلاق ...الا انهم ينفردون بأدعاء السماحة وهم مملؤون حقدا وكرها



اؤيد بشده


----------



## Critic (13 أكتوبر 2011)

يبدو ان عضوية الاخ ملحد حر "اكثر كارهى الاسلام فى المنتدى" تم سرقتها
المشكلة ان رد فعل السارق دائما ما يكون ساذج كفاية لفضح القصة المكررة !


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أكتوبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> *حرام عليكم والله تقولون أن المسلمين أشرار *
> 
> *والله ما في أطيب وأرحم من المسلمين *
> 
> ...



رجعت ما رجعتش شئ يرجعلك لوحدك
كنت فاهمه غلط او صح برده مش يخصنا

لكن احنا فاهمين دين الاسلام كويس جداااااااا
اللي بيحرض علي القتل والارهاب لغير المسلميين


وعارفين اغلب المسلميين اللي بيكرهوا انفسهم قبلنا
واللي الحقد ساكن قلوبهم كويس قوي

مش بنعمم الكل
لان فعلا لسه في ناس كويسين واعيين 
لسه صوت الحق جواهم عالي وضميرهم عايش

وبنشكر ربنا انه بيكشف الشر بسهوله قدام عيونا
بشهود منكم


----------



## Critic (13 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ السارق كفا كذبا
هل دينك علمك الكذب ؟
سأقولها بشكل واضح : انت لست الاخ ملحد حر
هلا احترمت نفسك واحترمتنا ؟


----------



## رضا السيد (13 أكتوبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> رجعت ما رجعتش شئ يرجعلك لوحدك
> كنت فاهمه غلط او صح برده مش يخصنا
> 
> لكن احنا فاهمين دين الاسلام كويس جداااااااا
> ...



هههههههههه احنا اه ارهاب وبنضرب فلسطين والعراق تحيلى ان المسلمين بيضربو دلوقت امريكا عشنا وشوفنا


حضرتك مش شوفتى الشيخ اللى رفع الصليب مع القران فى التحرير ولاا بتشوفو االلى ع مزاجكم

حضرتك مش عندك جيران مسلمين كلهم اشرار صح وبيمضو الدم دركولاا يا حرام


اموت واعرف لية لما بتعامل مع مسيحى بحس انة بيحبنا وسمعتها اكتر من مرة فى بيوت ناس مسيحة بطبيعة شغلى بدخل اوصل غاز فى منتطقة الاغلب فيها مسيحين وباكل من عندهم ومافيش ادنى مشكلة نفسى اعرف هو ربنا قال ليكم فى الانجيل ان المسلم وحش ولاا حتى سيدنا عيسى ؟ وعندى سؤال هو سيدنا عيسى قال انة اخر الانبياء ولاا لا اعتقد لا علشان اخر لمرسلين سيدنا محمد​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> *حرام عليكم والله تقولون أن المسلمين أشرار *
> 
> *والله ما في أطيب وأرحم من المسلمين *
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه وهو انت كنت سيبته امتى 
اوعى تكون فاكر انه كان ف حد مصدقك هنا *


----------



## oesi no (13 أكتوبر 2011)

الى مسلمى مصر الاشرار 
متصدقوش الصورة هى عملت كدة علشان تتصور بيهم


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أكتوبر 2011)

رضا السيد قال:


> هههههههههه احنا اه ارهاب وبنضرب فلسطين والعراق تحيلى ان المسلمين بيضربو دلوقت امريكا عشنا وشوفنا
> 
> يادي امريكا واسرائيل
> هما دول عفاريت العلبه عندكم
> ...



اولا:
 سيدك عيسي دا عندكم بس انا مش اعرفه
ومش قالنا حاجه

اللي عندي هو ربنا يسوع المسيح ( الله المتجسد )

وانا ما قولتش ان المسلمين كلهم وحشيين
ثانيا :
 انا قولت اغلبهم ومعرفيين كويس 
والدليل الاحداث اللي حصلت ولسه هاتحصل منهم
ثالثا :
قولت ان في ناس كويسيين وواعيين لسه منهم
وبيشهدوا بالحق

رابعا : ودا الاهم

احنا مفيش جوانا اي كره لاي انسان
لان دي فعلا تعاليم الهنا وكتابنا لينا

كلامنا كله علي كتاب نشر الكره والارهاب في قلوب البشر وللاسف الاغلبيه مغيبه عقلهم ومصدقيين
ولا نلؤم عليهم

ومحمد مجرد انسان ادعي النبوه بالكذب
فلا يعنيني بشئ

ياريت تبقي تركز في المشاركات قبل ما ترد
واضغط علي نفسك شويه يا اخي واقراها للاخر


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 أكتوبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> *حرام عليكم والله تقولون أن المسلمين أشرار *
> 
> *والله ما في أطيب وأرحم من المسلمين *
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههه  بجد مبرووك 
 نو كومنت عليك


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه وهو انت كنت سيبته امتى
> اوعى تكون فاكر انه كان ف حد مصدقك هنا *




ههههههههه معلش يا دون
هانسيبه يصدق نفسه شويه
انه عرف يخدعنا بكونه ملحد وبعده تاب الي الله وعرف الدين الحق

المسلسل السخيف اللي اغلبهم بيدخلوا يعملوه هنا
مهي الغايه تبرر الوسيله عندهم

وفاكرين انهم اشطر منا وهاينضحك علينا
مساكيين بجد
وبيصعبوا بجد عليا قوي لما مش بيلحقوا يكملوا تمثيلهم ويفضحوا نفسهم بسرعه

ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## رضا السيد (13 أكتوبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> اولا:
> سيدك عيسي دا عندكم بس انا مش اعرفه
> ومش قالنا حاجه
> 
> ...




بالمنطق كدة الشويا الصغرين دول الحلوين مننا مش مسلمين وعارفين القران لية مش سمعو كلام القران اللى من وجهة نظرك كلام فى عنف ؟ 

وللعلم فى كل سورة او حاجة نقولها بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وللعلم لو الاشرار اكتر مكنش هيبقى ليك بس لكل قاعدة شواذ يعنى فى مسلمين وحشين دى يسىء لنفسة مش لدين 
وفى مسيحين وحشين زى اللى بيرمى الطوبة ع عسكرى واللى كسر العربيات واللى ماسك سكينة وكلو حصرى والمسلم اللى قتل مسيحى دة عمل حاجة افظع ما تكون

كلام من القران وخاليك واقعى فى قران يدعو للرحمة ونفس الوقت للعنف تيجى ازاى ؟


*{ **من قتل نفسا بغير نفس أو فساد في الأرض فكأنما قتل الناس جميعا ومن أحياها فكأنما أحيا الناس جميعا **  } 

من القران وبعدين لما انت بتقول ان فى ناس كويسة لية عامل عنوان بيجمع المسلمين كلهم فى سلة واحدة ؟ واخويا فى فلسطين مش مسلم يعنى مش دركولاا ولاا حاجة شوف اليهود احقر اهل الارض شتمة الله وقتلو المسلم والاطفال والنساء وهعمل موضوع يشرح ليك ان دنا دين الرحمة
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*الاخ رضا السيد يا ريت تحسن اسلوبك شويه ف الكلام 
ولما تكون مش عارف اللى بتكلمه ولد ولا بنت يبقى مفيش داعى تستعمل كلمة حبى ع الفاضى والمليان 
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أكتوبر 2011)

رضا السيد قال:


> بالمنطق كدة الشويا الصغرين دول الحلوين مننا مش مسلمين وعارفين القران لية مش سمعو كلام القران اللى من وجهة نظرك كلام فى عنف ؟
> 
> الشويه دول لسه عندهم عقل شغال
> بيقروا لكن مش بينفذوا وهما عمي
> ...



اوبااااااا
تصدق انا فعلا شريره خالص

اتفضل الايات دي من قرانك ولا مندسه عليكم

*وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ وَأَخْرِجُوهُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَخْرَجُوكُمْ  وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلَا تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ الْمَسْجِدِ  الْحَرَامِ حَتَّى يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِيهِ فَإِنْ قَاتَلُوكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوهُمْ  كَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ
(البقرة 191).

**إِذْ يُوحِي رَبُّكَ إِلَى الْمَلَائِكَةِ أَنِّي مَعَكُمْ فَثَبِّتُوا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا سَأُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ فَاضْرِبُوا فَوْقَ  الْأَعْنَاقِ وَاضْرِبُوا مِنْهُمْ كُلَّ بَنَانٍ
(الأنفال 12).*

*فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ  وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ  فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ
(التوبة 5).

**وَإِنْ نَكَثُوا أَيْمَانَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ عَهْدِهِمْ وَطَعَنُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ  فَقَاتِلُوا أَئِمَّةَ الْكُفْرِ إِنَّهُمْ لَا أَيْمَانَ لَهُمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ  يَنْتَهُونَ
(التوبة 12).

**قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا  يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ  مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ  صَاغِرُونَ
(التوبة 29).

**يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ جَاهِدِ الْكُفَّارَ وَالْمُنَافِقِينَ وَاغْلُظْ  عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِير
(التوبة 73).

**فَإِذَا لَقِيتُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَضَرْبَ الرِّقَابِ حَتَّى إِذَا  أَثْخَنْتُمُوهُمْ فَشُدُّوا الْوَثَاقَ فَإِمَّا مَنًّا بَعْدُ وَإِمَّا فِدَاءً  حَتَّى تَضَعَ الْحَرْبُ أَوْزَارَهَا ذَلِكَ وَلَوْ يَشَاءُ اللَّهُ لَانْتَصَرَ  مِنْهُمْ وَلَكِنْ لِيَبْلُوَ بَعْضَكُمْ بِبَعْضٍ وَالَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَلَنْ يُضِلَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ
(محمد 4).



**


تحب اجبلك تاني ولا كفايه عليك كدا
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أكتوبر 2011)

سوري يا دون شتتلك الموضوع خالص
بعتذر


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أكتوبر 2011)

سوري استاذ عصام شتت الموضوع
وكنت فاكره انه تبع دونا
بعتذر


----------



## رضا السيد (13 أكتوبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> اوبااااااا
> تصدق انا فعلا شريره خالص
> 
> اتفضل الايات دي من قرانك ولا مندسه عليكم
> ...



يا جميل لو كلامك ان الناس الحلوة دى مش بتسمع كلام ربنا وان الوحش هو اللى بيسمع االكلام كان كل شيخ قتل المسيحى مهو بيسمع الكلام ودة مش بيحصل علشان هو يعرف الاية دى 

*
{ من قتل نفسا بغير نفس أو فساد في الأرض فكأنما قتل الناس جميعا ومن أحياها فكأنما أحيا الناس جميعا   } 

ازاى قران فى كل سورة يقول بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم يبقى بيدعو للعنف ؟ ازاى يعنى القران يعارض نفسة يعنى لو سيدنا محمد هو المنزل كان عمل حسابة دى حاجة واضحة مع ذلك هجيب كل اية من اللى حضرتك جيبها واقولك التفسير
*


----------



## رضا السيد (13 أكتوبر 2011)

تفسير اول اية 

وتحب نكمل هنا ولا فين ؟

وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ وَأَخْرِجُوهُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَخْرَجُوكُمْ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلا تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ حَتَّى يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِيهِ فَإِنْ قَاتَلُوكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوهُمْ كَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ ( 191 ) فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ ( 192 ) وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلَّهِ فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا فَلا عُدْوَانَ إِلا عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ ( 193 ) .

( وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ ) هذا أمر بقتالهم, أينما وجدوا في كل وقت, وفي كل زمان قتال مدافعة, وقتال مهاجمة ثم استثنى من هذا العموم قتالهم ( عِنْدَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ ) وأنه لا يجوز إلا أن يبدأوا بالقتال, فإنهم يقاتلون جزاء لهم على اعتدائهم، وهذا مستمر في كل وقت, حتى ينتهوا عن كفرهم فيسلموا, فإن الله يتوب عليهم, ولو حصل منهم ما حصل من الكفر بالله والشرك في المسجد الحرام, وصد الرسول والمؤمنين عنه وهذا من رحمته وكرمه بعباده.

ولما كان القتال عند المسجد الحرام, يتوهم أنه مفسدة في هذا البلد الحرام, أخبر تعالى أن المفسدة بالفتنة عنده بالشرك, والصد عن دينه, أشد من مفسدة القتل, فليس عليكم - أيها المسلمون - حرج في قتالهم.

ويستدل بهذه الآية على القاعدة المشهورة، وهي: أنه يرتكب أخف المفسدتين, لدفع أعلاهما.

ثم ذكر تعالى المقصود من القتال في سبيله, وأنه ليس المقصود به, سفك دماء الكفار, وأخذ أموالهم، ولكن المقصود به أن ( يَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلَّهِ ) تعالى, فيظهر دين الله [ تعالى ] , على سائر الأديان, ويدفع كل ما يعارضه, من الشرك وغيره, وهو المراد بالفتنة، فإذا حصل هذا المقصود, فلا قتل ولا قتال، ( فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا ) عن قتالكم عند المسجد الحرام ( فَلا عُدْوَانَ إِلا عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ ) أي: فليس عليهم منكم اعتداء, إلا من ظلم منهم, فإنه يستحق المعاقبة, بقدر ظلمه.
​


----------



## رضا السيد (13 أكتوبر 2011)

معلش معرفش انها اخت سورى


----------



## Critic (13 أكتوبر 2011)

> ( وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ ) *هذا أمر بقتالهم, أينما وجدوا في كل وقت, وفي كل زمان قتال مدافعة, وقتال مهاجمة*


ههههههههههههههههه الاخ جايب تفسير يشهد ان الاسلام دين ارهاب !


----------



## رضا السيد (13 أكتوبر 2011)

احتاج قليل من الفهم المعنى واضج بلاش شغل القص دة معنى الكلام ان لما حد يعتدى ع الاسلام يجوز قتلة يعنى مين اللى ابتدى بمعنى اصح ان دى حاله دفاع وهجوم ع القوم اللى مش عايزة الاسلام يينتشر يعنى اغتصاب للفكر والله علم​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*طيب يا ريت منعاااً لتشتييت الموضوع اكتر من كده ولعدم اختصاص القسم بالنوع ده من الحوارات
اى حوار اسلامى ما بينكوا تنقلوه لقسم الحوار
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## رضا السيد (13 أكتوبر 2011)

ها نكمل هنا ولا فين وياريت بلاش نسيب الغالب ونمسك فى جزء ممكن كلمتين جنب بعض تعطى معنى مختلف لما الكلام يكمل زى واحد قال

انا لا حب المسلم وبس وناخد عليها قصص لكن التكلمة تقول لا احب مسلم متطرف عن الدين الاسلامى كدة تكمل​


----------



## Critic (13 أكتوبر 2011)

> لما حد يعتدى ع الاسلام يجوز قتلة يعنى مين اللى ابتدى


طب اقرأ دى كدة وافتخر برسولك وفعلته :

*الامام الشافعى :*
*قتل أعمى من بني قريظة بعد الإسار وهذا يدل على قتل من لا يقاتل من الرجال البالغين إذا أبى الإسلام أو الجزية قال : ويقتل الأسير بعد وضع الحرب أوزارها وقد قتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد انقطاع الحرب بينه وبين من قتل في ذلك الأسر وكذلك يقتل كل مشرك بالغ إذا أبى الإسلام أو الجزية وإذا دعا الإمام الأسير إلى الإسلام فحسن وإن لم يدعه وقتله فلا بأس*
*http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/display_book.php?idfrom=2379&idto=2379&bk_no=31&ID =1027*​


----------



## Critic (13 أكتوبر 2011)

اوكى تاسونى دونا
عُلم


----------



## رضا السيد (13 أكتوبر 2011)

اوك عذراا نكمل فى اى وقت وفى اى مكان جاهز ان شاء الله


----------



## Critic (13 أكتوبر 2011)

خد اقرأ الموضوع ده يا سيد رضا :
*من اذى ذميا فقد اذانى... عن معاملة اهل الذمة*


----------



## Critic (13 أكتوبر 2011)

سؤال لمن يدعى ان الاسلام دين سماحة : كيف اذلنا الله ؟


----------



## sameh7610 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*يا ريت مصر تكون كدا

بس انا عارف من الصعب جدا​*


----------



## رضا السيد (14 أكتوبر 2011)

ان شاء الله هرد على السؤال الطروح ولو الحديث دة ضعيف لا باس فى اية فى القران انا ذكرتها تدعو لعدم القتال بغير حق ​


----------



## esambraveheart (14 أكتوبر 2011)

oesi no قال:


> الى مسلمى مصر الاشرار
> متصدقوش الصورة هى عملت كدة علشان تتصور بيهم


*ههههه*
*ياخوفي  لاحسن يكون هذا الاستنتاج هو كل اللي يفهموه من الموضوع*​


----------



## esambraveheart (14 أكتوبر 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *موضوع بنظري مميز فعلا*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*صدقيني اختي *besm alslib* لو قلت لك اني بعد رؤية هذه الصورة صرت احسد ناس سوريا علي نقاء قلوبهم و ضمائرهم و محبتهم لبعضهم ..*​ 
*و صرت اتمني امر من اتنين :*​ 
*اما شعب سوريا ييجي يعيش في مصر بدل شعبها الحالي المملوء من كل كراهية و بغضاء و مرض نفسي و سطحية دينية و تخابث و تعصب مقيت اعمي..*​ 
*و اما محبي السلام من شعب مصر.. و انا اولهم.. نروح نعيش في سوريا و سط ناسها المحبين و ننعم بشئ من المحبة الحقيقية و السلام .*​​​​


----------



## esambraveheart (14 أكتوبر 2011)

رضا السيد قال:


> *احتاج قليل من الفهم المعنى واضج بلاش شغل القص دة معنى الكلام ان لما حد يعتدى ع الاسلام يجوز قتلة يعنى مين اللى ابتدى بمعنى اصح ان دى حاله دفاع وهجوم ع القوم اللى مش عايزة الاسلام يينتشر يعنى اغتصاب للفكر والله علم*​


*ههههههههههه*
*و هي ضمائر المسلمين " المرنه " بيصعب عليها حاجه ؟؟؟؟*
*اليس ثابت عندكم ان الضرورات تبيح المحظورات يا محترم ؟؟؟؟*
*و في هذه الحالة فالمسلم يزور كل الاحداث و يشهد بالزور ( فالضرورات تبيح المحظورات و منها الشهاده الزور و الكذب و القتل و العدوان بالقطع ) ليحول موقفه في اي صراع من معتدي قاتل اثيم ..الي معتدي عليه مظلوم و من حقه الدفاع عن نفسه و لو بقتل خصومه .*​ 
*حججكم التي تبررون بها دائما ادمانكم المقيت للكراهية و العنف و العدوان ..هي حجج مفضوحه و مضحكه و يفضحها قرانكم الذي يناقض نفسه بنفسه في كل موضع منه..*
*و كل شئ و كل تعليم ظاهره طيب في شريعتكم المخادعه الغاشة ..*
*" منسوخ بايات الشر.. الناسخة "*
*..و تلغيه و تبطله تماما هذه الكلمات القليلة ..:*
*" الضرورات.. تبيح المحظورات ".*​​


----------



## esambraveheart (14 أكتوبر 2011)

sameh7610 قال:


> *يا ريت مصر تكون كدا​*
> 
> 
> 
> *بس انا عارف من الصعب جدا*​


*ربنا كبير و موجود و قادر يغير النفوس الشريرة و يملاها من محبته..*
*و ليس شئ غير مستطاع عند الله*​​​​


----------



## salamboshra (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*انا مصرى اعمل فى الخليج + تعاملت مع مسلمين من بلاد اسلامية كثيرة + مثل الهند وباكستان وافعانستان وبنغلادش والسعودية والخليج عامة وكل بلاد العرب ولكن اسوأهم هو ابن بلدى مصر المسلم + صدقونى يا اخوتى صاحب العمل خليجى وسلفى ولكن يعاملنى معاملة طيبة جدأ + اما ابناء بلدى المسلمين ربنا يعلم بقلوبهك والسواد الى فيها + ودايمأ مجادلات عقيمة  وحواديت فارغة بدون علم + أنه حقأ اسوأ مسلم فى العالم كله هو المصرى وهو الذى ينجس باقى مسلمين العالم بالازهر وتعليمه*


----------



## red333 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

يجب تغير اسم الموضوع 
الى كل المصريون الاشرار
لاننا لم نرى صورة فتاة مسيحية تقبل المصحف


----------



## esambraveheart (14 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> يجب تغير اسم الموضوع





red333 قال:


> الى كل المصريون الاشرار
> لاننا لم نرى صورة فتاة مسيحية تقبل المصحف


*المحبة عندنا " تعليم كتابي ثابت " و من ابرز تعاليم الكتاب المقدس ..و لهذا فنحن لسنا الطرف المطلوب منه اثبات المحبة بمثل تلك المظاهر..لاننا ببساطة " نمارس المحبة فعلا تجاه كل الناس حتي الاعداء.. و بكل الطرق العملية " في حياتنا اليومية تماما كالاكل و الشرب..*
*و العارف لا يعرف .*​ 
*و علي النقيض تماما .." فالمحبة عندكم ليست دائمة بل متارجحة دوما و ليست مطلقة بل تخضع للظروف و المتغيرات و مشكوك في صدقها و وجودها الفعلي عندكم .. لانها منسوخة و معطلة ان لم تكن ملغاة فعليا و عمليا بالبغضاء و الكراهية التي حثكم عليها القران صراحة تجاه غير المسلمين.. و موقفها القراني ضعيف و هش اذا ما قورنت بالمكانة القرانية المقدسة لهذه الكراهية الواجبة علي المسلم تجاه المسيحي و اليهودي - و المنصوص عليها قرانيا - و اظهار العداوة و البغضاء لهم و التي هي تعليم قراني ثابت عندكم و مدعم باحاديث نبويه "..*
*و لذلك.. فانتم " دوما " الطرف المطلوب منه اثبات تلك المحبة الهشة المزعومة قرانيا في بعض ايات القران.. بتلك المظاهر التي توحي بالمحبة كتاكيد علي وجودها الفعلي عندكم وليس الوهمي ..اذا كنتم تريدون ان يعيش الناس في سلام حقا.* ​​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> يجب تغير اسم الموضوع
> الى كل المصريون الاشرار
> لاننا لم نرى صورة فتاة مسيحية تقبل المصحف



لما نؤمن بيه ككتاب سماوي 
وقتها يبقي ليك حق انك تتكلم


----------



## Critic (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*



لاننا لم نرى صورة فتاة مسيحية تقبل المصحف

أنقر للتوسيع...

**على الاقل لم نرى شخص مسيحى مريض نفسى يدعو لهدم قباب المساجد او ازالة الهلال من عليها لانها تؤذى مشاعره !!*


----------



## esambraveheart (14 أكتوبر 2011)

salamboshra قال:


> *حقأ اسوأ مسلم فى العالم كله هو المصرى*


*تلك حقيقة اثبتها مسلمو مصر الاشرار بافعالهم الاجرامية اللا انسانية تجاه غير المسلمين علي مر العصور..*
* و يكفينا ان اغلب دعاة الشر في العالم و اشدهم مرضا و هوسا و كراهية و ميلا للعنف و اراقة الدماء و علي راسهم الظواهرى و ابو حمزة المصرى و الزغبي و حسان و وجدي غنيم و البرهامي و زغلول الفشار ..خرجوا من ارض مصر ..فاساؤوا لاسمها و شعبها و تاريخها و شوهوا صورة مصر و المصريين امام العالم كله*​​


----------



## prayer heartily (14 أكتوبر 2011)

يا سيدي الفاضل دي قله نادره منهم اللي بيحبنا بجد ولكن كلهم بيكرهونا وبيقولو علينا كفره ومشركين بالله وان ابتسمو في وشوشنا بيبقي جواهم بيشتمو علينا ودي موروثات قديمه وتعليم من الطفوله علي كده 
بيعلمو الاطفال في مصر ان المسيحي كاااااافر


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> يجب تغير اسم الموضوع
> الى كل المصريون الاشرار
> لاننا لم نرى صورة فتاة مسيحية تقبل المصحف



*طيب  قلنا انت شوفنا ايه احنا من اصحاب المصحف علشان نعمل كده 
كل اللى نعرفه عن الكتاب ده والمترجم ف افعال متبعيه 
انه بيدعو لحرق وهد كنايسنا وقتلنا 
 ده القاء السلام علينا محررررررمه 
تعال بقى وقارن التعاليم دى بتعاليم الكتاب المقدس اللى طلب مننا نباركوا ونحبكوا 
وصدقت الاستاذه فاطمه ناعوت لما قالت ان مسيحيين مصر سلفيين بيطبقوا تعاليم كتابهم بالحرف 
ولا عندك دليل ع عكس كده ؟؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 أكتوبر 2011)

عارفه ان مشاركتي دي خارجه عن الموضوع 
بس عاوزه اوضح منها شئ بس
تعاليم المسلم لابنائه الصغار

جارتي المسلمه في البيت اللي قصادي
كنت لما بقف في البلكونه واشوفها هي وبنتها
نفضل نتكلم ونضحك رغم انها في البيت قصادي 
مش ساكنه في بيتي

من فتره
لاقيت بنتها عندها 5 سنين او 6 تقربيا
بتقولي انت هتروحي النار
بقولها ليه
قالتلي عشان انتي واقفه بشعرك في البلكونه
واي حد كدا هايشوفك هايدخل النار بسببك عشان شاف شعرك
بقولها مين قالك الكلام دا
قالتلي ماما وبابا

شوفوا بيعلموا طفله صغيره ايه
ومن وقتها اصلا امها لبست الخمار
وكمان البنت بقيت تقف ومش تكلمني

تفتكروا دا يبقي دين بقي
اللي بيحرض الاطفال من صغرهم علي غيرهم
وبيعلمهم انه هيدخلوا النار عشان شعرهم او ...... الخ

دين زي دا
يتقال عليه ايه بقي


----------



## esambraveheart (14 أكتوبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> *دين زي دا*​
> *يتقال عليه ايه بقي*



*دين الاحقاد و الحسد و التعيير و ادانة الغير ..*
*دين يكفر من يحب.. بل و يكفر بالمحبة ذاتها و يعتبرها نقيصة و ضعف و خيانة للدين.. و ينظر للسلام علي انه تقاعس عن الجهاد( الشر المقدس )*
*دين البغضاء و الكراهية بلا منازع*​ ​


----------



## esambraveheart (14 أكتوبر 2011)

اربكان قال:


> اذا كان عندك شخص عادل ومنصف وبيقول عليك كافر


 
*عادل و منصف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​

*لا عادل و لا منصف الا الله " وحده " .. ايها المشرك *​ 
*باي حق وضعتم انفسكم مكان الاله العادل فرحتم تحكمون علي غيركم بالكفر ..؟؟؟؟*​ 
*نصبتم من انفسكم الهة و قضاة لادانة الناس بغير وجه حق و رحتم تشاركون الله الاحكام و الحكم و تشركون به*​ 
*مجانين.. مشركين..و مرضي بالنرجسية فعلا*​ 
*و ربنا يشفيكم من المرض العقلي و النرجسيه و الشرك اللي انتم فيه* ​​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*اسوء مسلم هو المسلم المصري الذي امتطي قمه الجهل و التعصب و التشنج حتي فاق المسلم الخليجي*

*التقيت في عمري مسلمين افارقه و ارتيريين و صوماليين و هنود لم اجد في تعصب المسلم المصري و شره بعدما كان حتي ستينات القرن الماضي من اهئهم و اطيبهم بينما كل ما ذكرت فوق كان متخلفا فماذا دهاهم يا تري .... اهو البترودولار؟*​


----------



## red333 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *المحبة عندنا " تعليم كتابي ثابت " و من ابرز تعاليم الكتاب المقدس ..و لهذا فنحن لسنا الطرف المطلوب منه اثبات المحبة بمثل تلك المظاهر..لاننا ببساطة " نمارس المحبة فعلا تجاه كل الناس حتي الاعداء.. و بكل الطرق العملية " في حياتنا اليومية تماما كالاكل و الشرب..*
> *و العارف لا يعرف .*​
> 
> *و علي النقيض تماما .." فالمحبة عندكم ليست دائمة بل متارجحة دوما و ليست مطلقة بل تخضع للظروف و المتغيرات و مشكوك في صدقها و وجودها الفعلي عندكم .. لانها منسوخة و معطلة ان لم تكن ملغاة فعليا و عمليا بالبغضاء و الكراهية التي حثكم عليها القران صراحة تجاه غير المسلمين.. و موقفها القراني ضعيف و هش اذا ما قورنت بالمكانة القرانية المقدسة لهذه الكراهية الواجبة علي المسلم تجاه المسيحي و اليهودي - و المنصوص عليها قرانيا - و اظهار العداوة و البغضاء لهم و التي هي تعليم قراني ثابت عندكم و مدعم باحاديث نبويه "..*
> ...


 شىء رائع
حيث ان تعاليم المحبة عندكم اكيدة ولا تحتاج الى اثبات
فانت اذن لا تمانع ان تقوم فتاة مسيحية بتقبيل مصحف محبة للاخريين -- ارجوك انتظر منك هذه الصورة


----------



## esambraveheart (14 أكتوبر 2011)

اربكان قال:


> طيب يعنى احنا كمان مشركين بالنسبه ليكم شوفت بقى انت بتناقض نفسك ازاى


*مش انا اللي حكمت عليك انك مشرك ..كلامك و الفاظ الشرك اللي خرجت علي لسانك هي اللي حكمت عليك بانك مشرك و دلت علي طبيعتك و اظهرت طبيعة افكارك اللي كلها نرجسيه و شرك بالله*
*روح اتعالج يا ابني من هذا المرض النفسي قبل ما تظن نفسك اله في يوم من الايام و تطلب من الناس تسجد لك*​


----------



## esambraveheart (14 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> ارجوك انتظر منك هذه الصورة


*صوره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل حقا انكم عميان لهذه الدرجة و ان كل مظاهر المحبة التي نبديها تجاهككم - في الحياة العملية و علي ارض الواقع - لا ترونها و تنتظرون منا الان ..صورة ..لاثبات المحبة ؟؟؟؟*
*و لكن مع ذلك ..ففي ارشيف 25 يناير ستجد الكثير مما تشتهيه نفسك من الصور.*​ 
*14 **فقد تمت فيهم نبوة اشعياء القائلة تسمعون سمعا ولا تفهمون.ومبصرين.. تبصرون.. ولا تنظرون.*
*15 **لان قلب هذا الشعب قد غلظ.وآذانهم قد ثقل سماعها.وغمضوا عيونهم لئلا يبصروا بعيونهم ويسمعوا بآذانهم ويفهموا بقلوبهم ويرجعوا فاشفيهم.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*العضو اربكان اللى بيتكلم بخباثه عن سيدنا البابا
اكتفيت بانذارك المره دى 
احسنلك متكررهاش تانى لو حابب تحتفظ بعضويتك هنا
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*والاخ ريد ايضااا اكتفيت بانذارك لتعديك ع الكتاب المقدس
اعتبره اخر انذار 
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## esambraveheart (14 أكتوبر 2011)

اربكان قال:


> ماشى مختلفناش مش هادينك بكلامك واقولك انت بتدينى وتلوم عليا انى بدينك مش موضوعنا


*يا ابني حاول تفهم الفرق ..انا لم ادينك و لا املك السلطان لادانتك ..لسانك هو من ادانك الان و سيكون دليل ادانتك يوم تقف امام صاحب الحساب و الدينونة .*
*و ايضاحي لك هذا الذي كتبته توا هو احد مظاهر تلك المحبة التي نحبكم بها و التي هي خافية عن عيونكم و لا تستطيعون ان ترونها بالرغم من وضوحها حتي لاعين العميان..فبالرغم من انك تكفرني و تسعي لتكفيري فانا اطلب فتح عينيك و تنبيهك للاثم العظيم الذي ترتكبه عندما تحسب نفسك معادلا لله .. و اطلب خلاص نفسك لا ادانتها و هلاكها*​​


----------



## red333 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*صوره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل حقا انكم عميان لهذه الدرجة و ان كل مظاهر المحبة التي نبديها تجاهككم - في الحياة العملية و علي ارض الواقع - لا ترونها و تنتظرون منا الان ..صورة ..لاثبات المحبة ؟؟؟؟*
*و لكن مع ذلك ..ففي ارشيف 25 يناير ستجد الكثير مما تشتهيه نفسك من الصور.*​
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اولا ساطيع الهى  فيما عصيت انت فيه الهك ( ولن ارد الشتيمة )
وذلك لتعرف اى منا اكثر اقتناعا بعقيدته

ثانيا- مطلوب صورة واحدة وواحدة فقط لفتاة مسيحية تقبل مصحف تنفيذا لتعليم المحبة


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2011)

اربكان قال:


> ​





اربكان قال:


> اقتباس اهديه لدونا اللى بتعطى انذارات بسبب لغة المخاطبه السيئه اتحدى ان تعطيه انذار على هذا السب



_*لا يا سيد اربكان نحن هنا لا نكيل بمكيالين 
الانذار اللى حضرتك اخدته مش للغة مخاطبتك السيئه مع الاعضاء
لكن لوضعك جمله خبيثه عن سيدنا البابا واظن انى وضحتلك ده 
اما اى مشاركه شايفها مخالفه من اى عضو بيحقلك تبلغ ف الشكاوى عنها 
 ورجاء عدم تشتييت الموضوع اكتر من كده
سلام ونعمه​*_[/COLOR]


----------



## esambraveheart (14 أكتوبر 2011)

اربكان قال:


> قولولنا بقى انتوا عايزين ايه بالظبط ايه عشان نعيش فى سلام


*لا نطلب اكثر من مبادلة محبتنا بمحبة " حقيقية " مثلها..*
*لا بالسكاكين و الرصاص و الدهس بالدبابات*​​​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*
 ياريت السلام والمحبه تدوم فى العالم
فالهنا أله محبه وسلام
*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (14 أكتوبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> *حرام عليكم والله تقولون أن المسلمين أشرار *
> 
> *والله ما في أطيب وأرحم من المسلمين *
> 
> ...



*مبرووووووووووووووووووووك عليك الاسلام صبرت ونولت لللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوى بجد فرحتلك​​*


----------



## esambraveheart (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*


اربكان قال:



			نفس الشىء منا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا مش نفس الشئ ..و ان كنت تغالط نفسك فلا تغالطنا*​


> *ان لم اقل لك انك كافر ومشرك لو قلت لك انك مؤمن وفى الفردوس الاعلى ستظل فيما انت عليه فعندما نقول لكم انكم كفره *​
> *نحاول ان نفتح عيونكم على الحقيقه *​


*لماذا التخابث يا مسلم ؟؟؟؟*
*في تكفيرك لي " تحكم علي بالموت " طبقا لقرانك..و انت اصلا بشر مثلي ..لا تملك و ليس من حقك ..لا تكفيري ..و لا قتلي*​

*



			انت مش عايز تقتنع خلاص انت حر

أنقر للتوسيع...

**من امتي العقلانيه دي؟؟؟؟*
*قرانك يقول غير ذلك صراحة فلا تخالفه*​ 
*



			خلينا نتعايش
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**كيف ؟؟؟؟*
*منتظر اقتراحاتك كمسلم*
*



وعندنا تشريعات تحكم علاقتنا بيكم وبغيركم

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ما هي دي المصيبة اصلا ..تشريعاتكم تلك التي تحكم علاقتكم بنا .*
*و هنا اسالك سؤال هام :*​ 
*لماذا تفترض انه يجب علينا ان نقبل و لا نحتكم الا لتشريعاتكم المجحفة الظالمة المهينة تلك التي تريدون وحدكم ان تحكم علاقتكم بنا ؟؟؟*​ 
*لماذا لا نحتكم كلانا لتشريعاتنا نحن المسيحيين في علاقتكم بنا و علاقتنا بكم.. فهي الاكثر عدلا و اعتدالا و تراحما من تشريعاتكم ..فان كنتم الان اغلبية هنا بفضل تناسلكم الانفجارى الذي يهددنا كلنا بمجاعه الان .. فنحن اصحاب البلد و اصحاب ارضها في الاصل و من حقنا بالاكثر ان نفرض تشريعاتنا لتنظم العلاقة بيننا و بينكم ؟؟؟*​ 



> *بس المهم قلولنا *​
> *انتوا عايزين ايه بالظبط انت ليه مش عايز تجاوبنى *​


*جاوبتك ..انظر المشاركات السابقه*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أكتوبر 2011)

اربكان قال:


> انما تغيرلى جغرافيا البلد ليه وعشان ايه مهو انا لو سبت السايب فى السايب هاصحى فى يوم الاقى ثلاثة ارباع البلد كنيسه
> 
> احنا مش ضد الكنائس لكن خد اللى يكفيك انما سياستكم دى انتوا عايزين تعملوا دوله



*غريبه ........ شارع الهرم تحول إلى مواخير هلس لكلاب الخليج ..... ولم يعترض مسلم واحد 

حى المهندسين تحول إلى بيت دعارة كبير لكلاب الخليج ..... ولم يعترض مسلم واحد

ممكن تفهنا لو كان فى كل شارع كنيسة ...... ما الضرر الذى سيقع عليك ..؟؟؟*


----------



## Critic (14 أكتوبر 2011)

معروف ان المسلمين عندهم عقدة ورعب وهمى من اننا نستولى على الارض ونجعلها مسيحية (المثير للسخرية ان الارض اساسا ارضنا !!!)


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*هكذا المسلم دائما لديه تخوف من بناء كنيسه ويقابل هذه العقده لديه بانشاء مئات الزوايا والمساجد ف كل حاره وكل شارع وع الاخص بجوار اى كنيسه يجب ان نرى جامع ملتصق بها  وليتها محبه
لا يهم المسلم ان هناك ناطحة سحاب مخالفه قد تقع ف اى لحظه ع رأس سكانها 
ولكن ان كان هناك بيت ولا دوار ف قريه ليست حتى ع الخريطه تدار فيها الصلوات يحمى الدم ويضرب ف الرؤوس وتجد ف خلال دقائق تجمعات شر بمعاوويل هدم تتجه لتساويها بالارض
اتمنى كل مسلم يسأل نفسه لماذا واحده ف حياته *


----------



## girgis2 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*سوريا والأردن معندهمش تغلغل للفكر الوهابي و الاخواني زي اللي عندنا كدة ومجرد انتماء أي حد للأفكار دي هناك في حد زاتها جريمة ضد المجتمع

أما التيار الديني المسيس اللي عندنا وخصوصاااا من أيام السادات - الله يرحمه - استطاع في ظرف 50 سنة بس انه يسمم أفكار المسلمين وعقولهم ويحولوا البلد كلها بالشكل اللي شايفينه دلوقتي ولسه يا ما هنشوف منهم

وللأسف حالياااا مفيش أي حل ليهم لأنهم خلاص تمكنوا من عقول الناس وساعدهم في كدة جهل وفشل المجتمع كله وأقنعوهم ان الحل هو الرجوع للدين وأنا مش عارف بصراحة هما هيرجعوا للدين أكتر من كدة آيه تاني ؟ 
*​


----------



## esambraveheart (14 أكتوبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *غريبه ........ شارع الهرم تحول إلى مواخير هلس لكلاب الخليج ..... ولم يعترض مسلم واحد *​


*مش حرام..فالصحابة " استمتعوا " مع الرسول في كل مدينة غزوها او دخلوها..حاتيجي علي شارع الهرم يعني؟؟؟*
*



			حى المهندسين تحول إلى بيت دعارة كبير لكلاب الخليج ..... ولم يعترض مسلم واحد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**برضو مش حرام استاذ صوت صارخ ..الخليجيين دول ناس افاضل و بيتجوزوا بنات المصريين القصر جواز متعه.. شرعي.. و حلال..و علي سنة الله و رسوله ..بس كل عيبه انهم ساعات بينسوا يكتبوا عقد الزواج ..ازمة ورق بقي و انت عارف و الخليجيين بيبقوا عجايز و من السهل ينسوا حاجه زى دي.*​ 
*



			ممكن تفهنا لو كان فى كل شارع كنيسة ...... ما الضرر الذى سيقع عليك ..؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**حرام طبعا و تبقي مصيبة كبيره و حطت علي راس المسلمين كلهم ..و بالرغم من اننا لا نزعجهم لا باذان يقض مضاجعهم و يوقظ مرضاهم فجر كل يوم و لا بخطبة نارية شريرة كل يوم جمعة نكفرهم فيها ونسبهم و نلعنهم و نحرض علي قتلهم فتخرب علي اثرها البلاد ..الا انهم لا يحتملون رؤية صليب المسيح يعتلي كنائسنا و يتحدي محمدا و قرانه و قصصه الكاذبه الملفقه عن نفي صلب المسيح.*
*هناك خلل ما في المعادلة التي تقضي بالتعايش السلمي بيننا..و هذا الخلل موجود منذ اربعة عشرة قرن .. لكن بكل تاكيد هو ليس خلل صادر من جهتنا ..و للاسف الشديد ..فاصلاح هذا الخلل لتحقيق ذلك التعايش المنشود يتطلب ان يتنازل المسلم عن تلك القصة المفبركة و التي تنفي صلب المسيح ..و هذا هو المستحيل بعينه ..لان العقيدة الاسلامية قائمة في اساسها علي تحقير الاخرين وتكفيرهم و تكذيب عقائدهم لاعلاء شان محمد و دعوته و تجميل قبح مبادئه ..و بغير هذا الركن الهام تنهار عقيدة الاسلام و تتقوض لانه ساعتها لن يكون هناك اي شئ مميز بها ليجتذب محبي الشر اليها لاعتناقها و لن يكون هناك شئ يميز قرانها عن اساطير الاولين.*​


----------



## بهاء الباهى (15 أكتوبر 2011)

اولا لو احنا بنتكلم بالتاريخ و"بصانا" للموضوع بنظرة شخص اجنبى من خارج  المنطقه فحيلاقى حاجه عجيبه وهى ان الاسلام "من خلال نظرة المسيحين" هو الاحتلال "الوحيد اليى قدر يغير الطبيعه الكامله للدوله المصريه"القبطيه" سواء تغير الديانه او اللغه او الحياه الاجتماعيه او الثقافيه او الفكريه وذلك فى حين ان مصر احتلها طوب الارض من اول الهكسوس مرورا بالرومان والبطالمه "وغيرهم كتييييير" ولم تستطيع اى حضارة بجباروتها ان تغير طوبه او فكره او حرف كما فعل الاسلام والحضاره الاسلاميه................................."فسبحان الذى يحق الحق ولو كره الكافرون"
ثانيا ان للدوله "هويه" وهى( الهويه الاسلاميه) وما يريد ان يفعله بعض قيادات الكنيسه"الاورثوذكسيه" ومثقفيها هو تغير تلك الهويه مرة من خلال تغير الماده الثانيه_"اليى هم بيحتاجوها كتير سواء فى تنظيم المواريث او اجراءت الطلاق حتى لا تلجاء النساء للزنى_" او بناء الكنائس" فى اى مكان" تلك الكنائس التى "باعتراف بعض القساوسه" لا يذهب اليها الا القليل جدا فما الداعى من بناء غيرها الا ان تكون مجرد قباب وصلبان فقط وذلك لغرض تغير الصورة الاسلاميه للدوله فقط لا غير
كما تفعل الحركه الصهيونيه فى القدس من محاولات لتهويدها
فارجوا ممن يدعى التدين والدفاع عن الدين المسيحى ان يخجل من نفسه فلا ينقاد كالاعمى خلف من سيأتى عليه يوم يبيع المسيحيه والمسيحين لمجرد ان يطلب منه ذلك وعلى فكره التاريخ الاوروبى وعصورها المظلمه اليى حكمت الكنيسه ورجال دينها اوروبا مش بعيد عنكم ​


----------



## Critic (15 أكتوبر 2011)

> اذا كانت فعلا ارضكم واحنا لا روحوا ارفعوا قضيه فى لاهاى


شوفت انت سيبت ايه ومسكت فى ايه !
بالنسبة لموضوع الارض فالجميع يعلم بشهاة التاريخ انها ارضنا وانتم غزاه ولا يحتاج الامر لقضية ولا هم يحزنون
لكن هذا لا يهم الان فنحن_المفترض_اننا اخوة على وطن واحد
لكن بالطبع هذا ليس مبدأ السلفيين التكفيريين الارهابيين ذوى العقدة التى ذكرتها سابقا


----------



## esambraveheart (15 أكتوبر 2011)

اربكان قال:


> وهو انت عندك تشريعات غير الجواز والطلاق



*معلش ..اصلك معذور ان كنت لا ترى في شريعتنا غير ما يخص الجواز و الطلاق.. لان شريعتك و عقيدتك كلها منصبة اساسا علي موضوع النكاح و قرانك افرد له سورا كاملة .. و كل مبادئ شريعتك تقريبا تدور حول النكاح و تسهيل النكاح و تقنين النكاح و كلها مسخرة بطريقة او باخرى لخدمة هذا الغرض الاساسي الهام في عقيدتك و الذي هو ليس فقط محور حياتكم في الدنيا بل هو ايضا غاية النعيم و منتهاه في جنة الخلد عندكم .. " النكاح و لا شئ غير النكاح "*​ 
*..فلا عجب ان علمتك شريعتك الغراء الا ترى في شرائع الاخرين شيئا مهما او متميزا الا ما يخص هذا الموضوع فقط.*​ 
*و الان ..ماذنبنا نحن ان كنت و امثالك جهال شهوانيون لا تعرفون في دنياكم الا النكاح و ما يخدم النكاح و يسهله و لا هم لكم في الدنيا كما في الاخرة الا النكاح ؟؟؟*​​


----------



## esambraveheart (15 أكتوبر 2011)

اربكان قال:


> *اقتلك طبقا لقرأنى فى حاله واحده لما تبقى محارب او تنقض العهد واللى يحكم بقتلك هو القضاء او الجهات المسؤله عن ذلك *​
> *وفى الحقيقه من حقى قتلك اذا كنت تريد قتلى كدفاع عن النفس طبقا لقرأنى *​
> 
> 
> *ومن حقى ان اكفرك طبقا لقرأنى *​


 
*يعني في النهاية تقدير موقفي كمسيحي منك كمسلم هو شئ خاضع لحكمك وحدك و لتقدير ضميرك وحدك و لفهمك - الغير مضمون العواقب - لايات قرانك و لترجمة عقلك وحدك للمواقف و تقييمها حسب قدر ذكائك او غبائك.. و عليه تصدر الاحكام ..اما باستمرار العهد و دوام السلام ..او بنقض العهد و التكفير و القتل.*
*يعني في النهاية ..في تلك العلاقة الغير عادلة التي تتصورها انت ستكون انت في كل موقف القاضي الذي يحاكمني و يحاسبني و يقيم تصرفاتي . *​


*و الان قل لي :*​ 


*كمسلم يؤمن بان الضرورات تبيح المحظورات ..*​ 
*ما هو الضامن لضميرك " المرن " الذي يستبيح كل شئ في لحظة وما هو الشئ الذي يمكنه ان يمنع عني كمسيحي شر تقلبات ضميرك المرن التي لا تعد و لا تحصي؟؟؟؟*​ 




*..فانت في لحظة يمكن ان تستحل الشهادة الزور والكذب و تزور المواقف و تفبرك الاحداث استنادا الي ان " الضرورات تبيح المحظوات " لكي تظهرني خائنا و ناقضا للعهد لتبيح لنفسك دمي و تقتلني *​


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

ياجماعه ربنا كبير وعمره مايسيب حق كنيسته وولاده يروح هدر انتظرو هذا فى القريب العاجل


----------



## esambraveheart (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*


اربكان قال:



فى حاجه اسمها قانون يتطبق على الجميع هو ده الضامن 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
*هههههههههه*
*فعلا صدق المثل القائل " مين يشهد للعروسه ".*​ 
*عن اي قانون تتحدث ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​

*هل تتحدث عن القانون المشبوه الظالم الموضوع عنوة و قسرا وفقا لشريعتك الاسلاميه وحدها و الذي يتناسب مع ضمائركم الميتة و لا يخدم في كل بنوده بلا استثناء الا صالح المسلمين وحدهم  ؟؟؟؟*​ 
*او يمكن تقصد قانون الغاب و اخذ الحق باليد الذي يرضي همجيتكم ؟؟؟؟*​ 
*او يمكن تقصد القانون الصورى الموقوف تنفيذه و اللي جهاز الشرطه التنبل المتاسلم المكسح الجبان مش عاوز و غالبا مش قادر يطبق بنوده و لا ينفذه ؟؟؟؟*​ 








*واضح من كلامك انك مسلم مهرج لئيم تتعامي عامدا عن الحق و العدل الذي يرضي الله ..*
*و مثال حي لمسلمي مصر الخبثاء الاشرار محبي الظلم و الاعتداء علي الاخرين و مصادرة حقهم المشروع في الحياه*​


----------



## عقلاني1 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع عنوانه رائع لكن لم نفهم مضمونة ‌!


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*للأسف يا اخى جنه الخلد لن تعلم ابدا من هو ربنا خاقق....*
* فربك هو المنتقم الجبار  خير الماكرين.... و لكن ربنا هو رأيس السلام..نور العالم...رب الجنود....*
* فانت تنتظر رد بالدماء و نار حارقه من السماء و نحن ننتظر ان يتمجد الرب... و نقبل التجربه.. و بالفعل نتيجه التجربه وضحت...فقد فاق كثير من الناس و رجعو لربهم ده غير الكثير و الكثير من الغير مسيحيين سمعو نداء ربهم و لبوه..... ندعو الرب ان يتمجد و يلمس القلوب و  يشيل الغشاوه عن العيون... فإن الحياه فانيه و لكن الملكوت ابدى....*

* و غير هذا لماذا عندما تحدث مصيبه عندكم تقولو إبتلاء من الله و تجربه للإمان و عندما تحدث الكارثه لغيرك تقول إنتقام من الله....إفتح قلبك لربك حتى يقدى على الظلام و السواد الموجود فيه...*
*الرب يعينك يا اخى..*
*الرب معك.*


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*من لايرى بشاعة ماحدث فى احداث ماسبيرو الاخيرة ولا يخجل من نفسه يكون قد تجرد من كل معانى الانسانية ولا يستحق ان يطلق عليه انسان ولا يستحق ببساطة ان نحاوره لان الحوار يكون مع البشر فقط الذين لم يفقدوا حسهم الانسانى اما اشباه البشر الذين يعجوزن حتى عن الاحساس بالحزن امام هول وبشاعة الصور والاحداث التى رأيناها وموت اشخاص بهذة الطريقة البشعة فهولاء كما قال عنهم الكتاب المقدس الذين هم فقدوا الحس *

*كيف نحاور من فقدوا الحس اساسا ؟ ماذا يمكن ان نقول لهم وهم فقدوا كل معانى الانسانية وداخلين هنا يدافعوا بغوغائية ؟؟؟؟*

*فارقونا يامسلمين فارقونا ,مش هينفع تفارقونا على ارض الواقع يبقى تفارقونا هنا مش عايزين نشوف مشاركاتكم ولا تعزياتكم الكدابة ولادموع التماسيح بتاعتكم ولا كلامكم الكدب عن الحب والتسامح والتخاريف *
*فارقونا لانه ينطبق عليكم كلام الكتاب المقدس *

*"انعم من الزبدة فمه وقلبه قتال الين من الزيت كلماته وهى سيوف مسلولة "*
*فرقونا ,ابعدوا *


----------



## صلعم1 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> *حرام عليكم والله تقولون أن المسلمين أشرار *
> 
> *والله ما في أطيب وأرحم من المسلمين *
> 
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*كفاية نصب يا ملحد *

*مثلك مثل بقية الملحدين العرب *

*كل مرة تلحدوا ثم تسلموا ثم تلحدوا مرة أخرى ثم تسلموا وهكذا ..!!!!*

*مشكلتنا نحن الملحدين العرب إن معتقداتنا متذبذبة *


----------



## esambraveheart (28 نوفمبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *من لايرى بشاعة ماحدث فى احداث ماسبيرو الاخيرة ولا يخجل من نفسه يكون قد تجرد من كل معانى الانسانية ولا يستحق ان يطلق عليه انسان ولا يستحق ببساطة ان نحاوره لان الحوار يكون مع البشر فقط الذين لم يفقدوا حسهم الانسانى اما اشباه البشر الذين يعجوزن حتى عن الاحساس بالحزن امام هول وبشاعة الصور والاحداث التى رأيناها وموت اشخاص بهذة الطريقة البشعة فهولاء كما قال عنهم الكتاب المقدس الذين هم فقدوا الحس *





Nancy2 قال:


> *كيف نحاور من فقدوا الحس اساسا ؟ ماذا يمكن ان نقول لهم وهم فقدوا كل معانى الانسانية وداخلين هنا يدافعوا بغوغائية ؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *فارقونا يامسلمين فارقونا ,مش هينفع تفارقونا على ارض الواقع يبقى تفارقونا هنا مش عايزين نشوف مشاركاتكم ولا تعزياتكم الكدابة ولادموع التماسيح بتاعتكم ولا كلامكم الكدب عن الحب والتسامح والتخاريف *
> *فارقونا لانه ينطبق عليكم كلام الكتاب المقدس *
> ...



* الضمير ميت ..عزيزتي نانسي*​*الاسلام و القران يعلمان المسلمين قتل ضمائرهم  ..و عدم مخافة الله ..و يحولهم لوحوش كاسره مسعوره لا ترحم و لا تشفق و لا تتقي الله لانه غائب اصلا عن قرانهم و قد حل محله هذا المعبود الشهواني الدموى الشرير الذي افرد سورا كاملة عن النكاح و عن النساء و عن الدعارة الموعودة في جنة النجاسة التي صار كل مسلم يتطلع اليها ملقيا ضميره في اعمق حفرة *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مارس 2012)

*يغلق لغياب صاحب الموضوع عن المنتدى 
سلام ونعمه​*


----------

